# Would these programs run on Mac?



## jelleym (Sep 6, 2001)

I'm so ultra-fed-up with Windows headaches (viruses, patches, ad nauseum) that I'm considering switching to Apple down the road, BUT have these questions:

Right now, I use:

Adobe Acrobat

Arachnophila HTML editor (their 2001 version is most user-friendly for me - and ONLY that version; consider this my personal quirk, but I consider later versions less intuitive; also I've tried other HTML editors, but found them less intuitive as well.

IrfanView

Iomegaware 4.0.3 (zip drive attached via USB port

All2easy ISP

AVG antivirus program

ZoneAlarm firewall

*Here's what I do NOT use*

Many Windows programs, such as MS Office, Roxio, Multimedia, gaming & so much more.

*QUESTIONS:*

(1) Would the above programs that I presently use on XP be switchable to Mac, should I choose Mac somewhere down the road?

(2) Would I be able to use my own computer monitors in conjunction with Mac - rather than be limited to only Mac monitors?


----------



## imidiot (Dec 2, 2005)

jelleym said:


> *QUESTIONS:*
> 
> (1) Would the above programs that I presently use on XP be switchable to Mac
> 
> (2) Would I be able to use my own computer monitors in conjunction with Mac


i do not have answer for you.  as i use windows.

i would check the following and see what i could find. it is a mac forum. maybe someone else had the same questions.

http://www.mac-forums.com/forums/


----------



## macguru (Oct 9, 2005)

Adobe Acrobat and Iomegaware have Mac OS X versions. If you need a Firewall other then the built-in one you will have to choose another one as there is no Mac version of Zone Alarm. There are currently zero viruses on Mac os X but Virex is available if you want antivirus (to protect against NO viruses well it's your money....) Never heard of ALL2Easy ISP.......it's software you may or may not need to connect to the internet, the OS has built-in configurations there is NO Mac version of arachnophilia nor Irfanview but there are Macintosh versions of Camera viewer software as well as html editing programs. The real question is how fed up are you with that crap that purports itself to be the windows os because I have NOTHING to do with Windows, and thank GOD there is the Mac, thouroughly isolated and happily so. Not as much a hardware choice as windows but who cares there is plenty enough and yes your monitors will work just fine who cares if there are 50 different video cards there are great ones on the Mac side. Ditch that garbage called windows you'll never regret it. Macs are going to intel cpus soon anyway as of the 10th of January and everything will be dual core Intel cpus by years end. What I have noticed on this board is that there are SO many windows users who have to put up with constant grief from their operating system and hardware. Try the Mac you'll never go back. hardware is tightly controlled and you get the BEST of hardware available and Operating systems as well (BSD Unix with a display Postscript GUI). The Mac hardware line goes like this....... consumer desktop consumer laptop, intermediate desktop, pro desktop pro laptop. Easy. Get applecare on your laptop definitely as they go thru more hard use than a desktop, get a good surge supressor, and get away from that useless adware virus ridden crap called windows. You'll be glad you did. The important thing is you can in many cases upgrade your Mac hardware especially if you go pro desktop and Intel Macs can run windows if you feel you can't do without it but THAT is not something I would do yet remains an option. People will call Intel Macs "expensive clones" but the fact remains that HP Dell and other PCs are already scraping the bottom of the barrel with cheap parts. You don't really want that anymore......... do you......


----------



## brushmaster1 (Jun 15, 2002)

To answer your initial question... no, Windows programs will *not* run on a Mac. There *are*, however, Mac versions of many of these programs.

Hardware and software choices are more limited for Mac, but if you really hate Windows, the MacOS is fairly stable.


----------



## jelleym (Sep 6, 2001)

Thanks everyone for your responses!
BTW, here's an example of the latest crap I'm dealing with via the Dell/Windows notorious duo. 
Question is - if ever I'd need to reinstall Mac, would it be as non-intuitive as this example?
See:
http://forums.techguy.org/3275694-post25.html

*macguru:*

If I switch to Mac, is there any HTML editor very similar to the 2001 version of Arachnophilia - which is most intuitive & user friendly? I'd find it very difficult to even learn a LATER version of Arach, let alone another editor not as intuitive. BTW, forget those wysiwyg editors which don't offer users control. I detest those.



> People will call Intel Macs "expensive clones" but the fact remains that HP Dell and other PCs are already scraping the bottom of the barrel with cheap parts.










this tech talk is Greek to me!








BTW, does Mac come w/any software which would enable transparentizing the above smilies, as well as create my own cylindrical shape custom buttons with, say, multi-colored Comic-Sans fonts inside? For example, say I wanna change the below Submit-Reply, Preview Post & SpellCheck buttons to be cylindrical-shape with comic-sans red lettering inside.


----------



## macguru (Oct 9, 2005)

I like freeway....... http://www.softpress.com/en iWeb in iLife 2006 is great too http://www.apple.com/ilife/ I am unfamiliar with windows programs but those come highly recommended......or you can use dreamweaver too or to make web ready graphics I like Photoshop CS


----------



## slarti (Jan 18, 2005)

I use Windows. But only because I have to at work. i have a PC at home that I keep for work and old games. There are a ton of games on Mac, all the software that you can get for Windows and most of the versions are better. I think that even with "slower" CPUs Macs have always handle it better and run smoother. No Blue screens. There are occasional lockup but they are better handled than BSOD. 

BBEdit is a killer editor. The iLife suite is incredible and seamless. As macguru said, try and you will NOT go back. I did when OSX came out. I have four or five macs at home. Lots of support and they work. They just work.

Plus, they are gorgeous machines.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 11, 2005)

Everything that software does is built right into OSX. You don't need any of it. Save some money and get a OSX Bible.


----------



## jelleym (Sep 6, 2001)

Thanks everyone!

I'll read all your responses at leisure when I can handle it, cuz right now it's difficult due to LCD illness (humongous symptoms).
please bear w/me, I'm like cat on hot roof.  Thanks again. :up:


----------



## DoorGah (May 14, 2005)

Hello,
The one thing I've noticed about Windows® converts is they overdo their efforts because of their past indoctrination. It will take a while to learn to work so effortlessly. Apple has Mac help available at no charge for converts (say hallelujah) and my guess is the only thing you'll have to adjust to is the editting software. 

Depending on the model you chose, some come with additional software (word processing etc.) to get you started. Check Apple's site, on the Home page there is a section called "Mac Product Guide" or something close to that, In the middle of the Home page, about an inch down (what you will click on to get to the Guide says Made 4 Mac). While you are there, read about OS X (10.4) and what it includes.

Lastly, Roxio is pretty respected software. Their Toast program is wonderful and friendly. It can make hybrid CD's in seconds...
Good Luck


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 11, 2005)

Close this thread it has been solved already.


----------



## jelleym (Sep 6, 2001)

Hi all, I checked out an Apple Store (at great travel/other sacrifice beyond the scope of this post) and frankly it was a nightmare. They didn't have any chairs available to the public, my legs were killing me, and nobody there truly helpful re: my above Qs. They showed me their built in HTML editor and personally, I much preferred Arachnophilia. They said I'd require buying some other software to get Arachnophilia to work.

When I asked them if I could easily change the color of, say, a blue raindrop.gif to a grey raindrop.gif (the way I could do with the combo of MSpaint & IrfanView) they weren't any help, merely showing me their image editor which wasn't what I sought.

Meanwhile, my legs were killing so much, that I couldn't think.
And when I asked the manager (who seemd to have just graduated high school) whether I could at least sit on the stairs to rest, since no chairs available, he "cheerfully" refused (despite how very very roomy they were).

Via phone I've found them just as unhelpful.
They just answer the sort of boilerplate questions that "everyone" asks, rather than catering to individuals.

So I ask myself, if their personnel & phone system is as utterly depersonalized and giving-the-run-around-treatment as Dell/Windows - then what am I gaining? 
DESPITE the lesser viruses?

Meanwhile, I'm utterly busy w/the below "reinstallation-gone-awry" thread, so anyway, thanks again for your responses. Listen, I'm sure you're very happy with your Macs, and I might have been too, had I acquired one while I was still "ripe". But by now I'm too worn out to want to face more difficulties at this stage. Maybe I'll look into Linux next, since it's free anyway, and maybe Linux does offer the above capabilities. I don't know for sure, I'll have to see.
http://forums.techguy.org/windows-n...gish-should-i-choose-upgrade-post3275694.html


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 11, 2005)

First off HTML is text dude! Hyper Text to be exact. Keep your crappy machine and if you want to learn go to school instead of going to a store and ask them to give you 4 hours of free lessons.


----------



## macguru (Oct 9, 2005)

Part of the new iLife 06 suite is iWeb which is ultra easy at web page construction. The REAL truth about Mac programs is they generally are all high quality unlike the TONS of software crap that resides on the windows side. You'll find you can do just about anything you could do on the Mac side better than the windows side. We are small but elite and we are growing and the war against the garbage called Microsoft will never be over. Ever. The cause of better software and operating systems and quality computers is on the Apple side.


----------



## exegete (Oct 26, 2005)

jelleym said:


> Hi all, I checked out an Apple Store (at great travel/other sacrifice beyond the scope of this post) and frankly it was a nightmare. They didn't have any chairs available to the public, my legs were killing me, and nobody there truly helpful re: my above Qs. They showed me their built in HTML editor and personally, I much preferred Arachnophilia. They said I'd require buying some other software to get Arachnophilia to work.
> 
> When I asked them if I could easily change the color of, say, a blue raindrop.gif to a grey raindrop.gif (the way I could do with the combo of MSpaint & IrfanView) they weren't any help, merely showing me their image editor which wasn't what I sought.
> 
> ...


I've owned Macs since 1990, and have only been in one Mac store (last year for speakers); I buy everything through the mail, set up everything and followed the instructions. Setting up Macs couldn't be easier. If an old codger like me can get set up the Mac and do everything(!!) without problems, then anyone can. (Yes, I use Windows at work, so I know "the other side".)

I re-installed Mac OS X 10.3.9 a few months ago on an eMac - not one glitch, I was done in about an hour. Well, I can't be sure of the time, because it went so well that I didn't even pay attention to the time. And I can get impatient very quickly.

Software? Never had a software problem (except Word 6 and Word 98). Never had a Mac freeze on me, except in 1994 when the battery died on the computer.

Yep, I hope you enjoy the "other side".


----------



## macguru (Oct 9, 2005)

Somebody had a rough day. look outside to a greater reality and see that the problem was with you not Apple. That said, if you cannot see what the advantages are with a Mac, and cannot go look at rapidweaver for html for instance which is a GREAT HTML editor,and cannot use photoshop, are thinking of personal reasons NOT to change, then given all that I do not further wish to involve myself and that you deserve what you get. Yes try LINUX it's free!!!!! I mean if you don't get it, DON'T GET IT. Try the Apple store when theyre less crowded maybe. BUT THEYRE SUCESSFUL!!!! Should tell you something. Image editor? go to www.macupdate.com and look for Mac software ok? Thanks. I got it I'm keeping it you can't share it lol. Unless you break out of your small reality to embrace a larger world. Terrifying to the small mind. That's not you is it? Thatt sure isn't me.


----------



## jelleym (Sep 6, 2001)

Well, it's been awhile & I hear your points (which I already realize) but the fact remains that I prefer Arach, & Irfan's color-changer which I can use w/windows.
But above all, I just now discovered from a phone salesguy at Apple HQ (their 800#) that all apple monitors are 250 cd/m (too high for my tolerance) - I know that my cd/m requirements are quite different than what most people long for, but then again, I'm way more toxified than most others. BTW, note that just because he said 250 cd/m doesn't mean he's correct, or that he bothered to truly verify his info.

*the below is incidental to the topic, so take it as you may
(and btw, I just noticed Doc Holiday on Linux forums - so...
dare I take chances there? or is danger ahead?*

So, Rich, while you say you're an old codger, and I may be much younger, yet I'm _virtually_ older - because according to NutriEnergetics, and DoctorsData prof. charts, I'm LOADED w/mercury (which interacts with monitor emissions) and much more including asbestos, a long string of virals, you name it - but any more may bore you. Then again, no doubt, the resident Doc on board probably shorted out partially into my 1st post.

P.S. I just noticed the "oh-so-kind" comment by macguru re: small-mindedness. Well, let me ask you - do you know me? You're judging on the basis of a few posts. You have no idea what efforts I put in in my life. Do you know what it's like to have everything constantly going against you? Are you aware that according to NES (based on quantum physics), my value in ESR is "3" meaning that a good part of my life was & still is spent with a blockage between my 2 brain hemispheres and that visual-acuity is also compromised (meaning poor processing of visual info)? Probably not, or neither you, nor that "Doc" would have posted the way you did. None of you know the half of it. OK? Small-mindedness is judging someone on the basis of what you superficially see, rather than realizing there may be an entire picture behind it. You're just viewing negligibly-few composites of the entire picture. A _microcosm_. Comprende?
After this, I really wouldn't mind if this thread were locked.


----------



## macguru (Oct 9, 2005)

....you are judging Apple based on ONE visit to an Apple store. Not me. Nope......
Also I recommend you open your horizons to new experiences. If you like ONLY your favorite windows program and cannot "like" any other program you will remain on windows whatever-runs-that-program forever..........that also is not my problem. You need to just open up and not resist nerw experiences. What I and others are getting is resistance to change and we don't need that. The real natural state of society and people is to change with the times, not remain hidebound. Don't YOU do that. Because I won't you can be sure......


----------



## macguru (Oct 9, 2005)

...for any physical problems. You have more opportunity to grow from your experiences and develop your concentration. I expect you will do. Sorry for any difficulty but you will ascend above your limitations, or be consumed. Your choice.


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

jelleym said:


> Are you aware that *according to NES* (based on quantum physics), my value in ESR is "3" meaning...


(emphasis mine)

But what does PS2 or Xbox have to say about it?


----------

